# Feedings a day



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

My rbp is like 5 inch now im wonderin should i feed him twice a day or 1 time a day. How often do you guys feed your p.

Thanks guys


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

once a day









i just got my caribe a week ago and they're about 3'' so im feeding em twice a day just to build up their immune system and get em thick.. in another week or two ill start feeding em once a day


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

now that mine are over 5-6 inches I only feed them every couple of days, not only does that make for a better frenzy, but when I feed them every day they leave scraps sitting in the tank which is a pain for me to get out.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

6.5, 7.5, and 8" for me, i feed every 3-4 days, so .3333-.25 feedings a day


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

every other day for me with some spuratic pellets that they awlays clean up


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i heard from a homie that they eat more when they are smaller....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

uuh, well yeah, they also grow an inch a month when theyre smaller...


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i feed mine once a day, i feed em till they are full :nod:


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> i feed mine once a day, i feed em till they are full :nod:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I feed my P's every other day but I wish they would eat everyday.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Once a day.


----------

